# A simple engine



## dave-in-england (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I have put together a small engine in my digital shed  ;D
it has just a few simple components and is quite small and compact.

I am wondering if anyone would like to have an attempt at building it !
I don't have a real shed, or any equipment.

It would be a good project for the winter months !
You don't want to build ANOTHER Elmer, do you....

I have put a video of it on you-tube  > 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJPRs9V4cMk[/ame]  

I have made drawing plans in .PDF and put them on my website if anyone
cares to look at the drawings, every part is simple to make.

www.davyarcher.com/simple engine 

comments welcome ... Ha Ha.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 1, 2013)

Interesting to say the least. If I didn't have 4 projects in rears I might take a run at it.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, snazzy!  Very kind of you to share your design as well!

I see some wear potential there, the cams have very long lobes.  It doesn't appear to be a gentle lift, more of a whack.

It doesn't look like anything I've ever seen before either!

Great job!


----------



## dave-in-england (Oct 2, 2013)

I see some wear potential there, the cams have very long lobes. It doesn't appear to be a gentle lift, more of a whack.

Yes, true !  

I thought about a smoothing radius on the side of the cams to eliminate the sudden contact, but that would have made it harder to make the cam on the milling machine, although if some material was left on the sides, the cam could be filed to a suitable shape.
The only important part of the cam is the length to the tip.

A spot of thick oil on the cams will dampen out the "whack" !


----------

